# Anyone use subcool's super soil?



## juniorgrower (Jan 15, 2012)

Has anyone used Subcool's super soil recipe?   I am going to use it for this years outdoor grow and was hoping to get some feedback from people that have used it.   Is Roots Organic the best base soil for the recipe?   Also where is a good online source for organic soil amendments?  Thanks


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 15, 2012)

I havent used Subcools, but im about to make a batch of NV's super soil, everyone is saying its better, check out the link.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=679362&postcount=61


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 15, 2012)

Basically don't plan on anything bigger or outside longer than u would indoors and top feed at week 4! Use 10gal pot and just use outside as free light..it's not strong enough to last the whole summer.....5 week veg max..in a smaller pot then trans it 3 weeks b4 flower into SS and top feed at week 4....use short flowerers too!


----------



## juniorgrower (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks Emmett and Kush.  NV's super soil is supposed to last the whole grow with just watering?   I put my plants out at the middle to end of may and harvest in september.


----------

